

Multi-functional survival uses for a condom - nileshd
http://willowhavenoutdoor.com/featured-wilderness-survival-blog-entries/1-ways-a-condom-can-save-your-life-multi-functional-survival-uses-for-a-condom/

======
leephillips
Not really survival related, but back in graduate school my friends in the
low-temperature physics lab used condoms as a critical part of a vacuum
regulator. I walked in there once to hear them arguing over whose turn it was
to enjoy the privilege of going out to the drugstore to buy more.

------
JoeAltmaier
Churchill is reputed in WWII of contacting a condom manufacturer to make
muzzle covers for soldiers - keeps the water out of your rifle in the rain.

------
nthitz
"PS – Buy non-lubricated & no spermicide condoms."

Heh, yeah that Condom slingshot could be very dangerous if it is so slippery!

